# My New Old Seiko 7549-7010 Tuna



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like to share some pictures of my new arrival last week. I'm a big fan of all Seiko Tuna's and already have a small collection of Tunas. Last week I had one more Tuna incoming and it arrived a few days ago. After I opened the package like a young kid on christmas, I was left speechless. This beauty did not see much action during the last decades, as it still (ok, nearly) looks as fantastic as it left the factory in May 1980 :encouragement:

Another 300m Seiko 7549-7010 joined the collection and I couldn't be any happier:























































The previous owner cut off the original strap but I was aware of that. The communication with the seller was excellent and I have no reason to doubt his words that he bought this Tuna new in early 80s and took care of it best he could. I wasn't looking for another 7549-7010 Tuna and this particular one wasn't cheap, but I simply were not able to resist this beautiful vintage Seiko 7549-7010. For me these vintage pieces are the real deal...

Many thanks for looking...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like a beauty mate, and great condition, so well done for finding that one :thumbup:


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

very nice


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Lovely find and a great watch to collect.was always on my grail list until I tried one on and disappointed by thÃ© size .

What others do you have .


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i like old divers as well not got any tunas .but got a nice 70s 600m citizen ,all the best woody77.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Many thanks!



jaslfc5 said:


> What others do you have .


More Tunas ;-)


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow what a collection


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice lovely collection.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Why did these divers get the nickname tuna ?.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

trackrat said:


> Why did these divers get the nickname tuna ?.


The 7549-7010 was the very first 300m professional diver with a quartz movement and protector (shroud) released by Seiko in 1978. With its silver stainless steel shroud it looks similar to a Can of Tuna. The nickname "Tuna" was born. Later all Seiko shrouded divers were called Tuna's.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lovely watch in excellent condition, and a great collection, well done 

Cheers Martin


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow great watches


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

mariod said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's quite a collection - amazing stuff... would like to upgrade my monster to a tuna!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Love the watch and the reason for the name!


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

mariod said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow incredible collection ... fantastic watches ... if you ever want to let one go ... drop me a line ! watches with this aging and condition look better than brand new ones ! thanks for sharing


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

They do look fantastic.


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

its the heavy artillery for sure ... does anyone know the case diameter sans shroud ?


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love old divers. Here's an oldie but a goodie that I happen to be wearing


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

retro heaven ... the strap is pure mork calling orson come in orson


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic collection :thumbup: My Yobokies Albacore homage says hello


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow loving the thick lines! Nice and chunky.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Those Tuna's are absolutely stunning, I'd love to buy one some day.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. Indeed, these Tuna's are fantastic watches and pretty addictive...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mario do you have any relumed 7549s?

Bry


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Bry,

the hands on the JDM 7549-7010 ("professional 300m") on the left have been relumed by Uwe in Germany. The others still have their factory lume...

Cheers,

Mario


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr ok looks good work from Uwe. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron Pickett (Dec 15, 2011)

A great collection,when I get enough posts I will ty to buy on here.


----------

